# Are These Colors Sex-linked?



## dogging_99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Can the sex of these two be determined?
They are nest mates Salt & Pepper,

The Parent Hen is black and white splash her Father was blue check and her Mother was solid white with bull eyes.

The Parent Cock is blue check and his Father Blue Bar and his Mother Blue Check.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

No sexlinked genes involved i.m.o.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope. Although it would be possible for the dad to be carrying dilute or another recessive sex-linked gene it's very unlikely. If for some reason he did, it would only show up in half the hens.


----------

